# disbudding on nigerian babies



## SaltwaterAcresGoats (Jan 9, 2016)

When disbudding Nigerian Dwarf kids do you still hold the iron on the head for 8 seconds or do you shorten it because of their smaller heads?
Also do you use ice after or some type of infection control or pain control? (besides cdt shot)


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Some people use banamine, and it's more important that you burn for a clean copper band than to burn for a certain amount of time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I do have a bag of frozen peas that I use after burning. I do use Banamine but others don't. Burn till there is a good copper ring.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Some people use banamine, and it's more important that you burn for a clean copper band than to burn for a certain amount of time.


I've always done It w/o Banamine because I didn't know you could use it. Do you inject the site before disbudding?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^ I give banamine SubQ in the arm pit 30 minutes to an hour before disbudding. Preventing pain is much easier than treating pain. That's why it's better to give it some time to start working before disbudding. I don't know how much it really helps with pain but it is also an anti inflammatory. Which will help prevent brain swelling. So for that reason, I think it's a good idea to give banamine before disbudding.

OP, I usually burn in 4 second increments. Mostly because I'm self taught and I worry about frying the kid's brain so much. I do 4 seconds on one side then 4 seconds on the other side. I use ice packs if I need to hit a side more than twice which I usually do. It's important to get a good copper ring with no bleeding. I use AluShield on the horn buds after burning. It's an aerosol bandage. It keeps the area clean which I prefer. But lots of people put nothing on the area. That part is really up to you. If you do the disbudding right, the wound is cauterized. Which will prevent infection.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My vet always has a little bowl of water with a small chunk of dry ice and a cotton wool batting in it for cooling the head afterwards. He tells the story of the WW2 fighter pilots and how they would survive if they went down in the North sea and die if they went down in the South sea, Every.... Single.... Time :lol:
He doesn't use anything that will mask symptoms of shock, he wants to see alert kids that are suffering no pain afterwards.


----------

